# valerian?



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

ive been taking valerian before work (where my SA gets the worst) and it seems ive built up a tolerance. is there something better thats natural? ive heard kava kava is good should i try it? what are your experiences with valerian?


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Continuous use of valerian can lead to depression. It is also habit forming. I would suggest you L-Theanine and/or PharmaGABA, which are aminoacids, and are less likely to cause dependency. 

For long term management of anxiety I recommend you L-Tryptophan + cofactors (B3, B6, C, zinc, calcium, magnesium). Serotonin is the second most important anxiety buffer after GABA.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

robertz said:


> Continuous use of valerian can lead to depression. It is also habit forming. I would suggest you L-Theanine and/or PharmaGABA, which are aminoacids, and are less likely to cause dependency.
> 
> For long term management of anxiety I recommend you L-Tryptophan + cofactors (B3, B6, C, zinc, calcium, magnesium). Serotonin is the second most important anxiety buffer after GABA.


so youre saying using valerian often can make the depression worse? and are you saying that its addictive as well?  this is so disappointing. do the things you list have any bad side effects?


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

watch out for the vitamin B, makes things worse in some people. I'm going to try this PharmaGABA next week.


----------

